
FAA Releases App for Drone Flyers - alistairSH
http://www.avweb.com/avwebflash/news/FAA-Releases-App-For-Drone-Flyers-225486-1.html
======
alistairSH
I downloaded the app just for giggles.

The entire DC area, and much of the Eastern US, is a no fly zone. Between DC
having a 30 mile no-fly zone, and every heliport (which included most
hospitals and many police stations) and airport getting a mini-no-fly, it's
hard to find an area to legally fly.

I imagine most casual drone users will simply delete the app and pretend the
FAA doesn't exist. What a mess.

